
Ask HN: Do we use too many modals? - mcat
Are modals &quot;the crutch of the inarticulate designer and developer&quot; as stated by the author of -https:&#x2F;&#x2F;modalzmodalzmodalz.com&#x2F;
======
crookshanked
Well this definitely made me stop and think about the question at least. Fun
site design and communicates some alternative design patterns that gave me
some ideas.

